

Internet threatens rare species, conservationists warn - yanw
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8579310.stm

======
fnid2
_The internet is becoming the dominant factor overall in the global trade in
protected species_

The internet is becoming the dominant factor in _everything_.

------
Lol_Lolovici
What I don't understand is why would it be the internet's fault people are
buying and selling illegal stuff. It is just an instrument for people who used
other ways before the internet existed.

And besides that how is the internet making poaching easier? You need somebody
to physically and illegally hunt the creature (internet doesn't help here) and
somebody to receive the creature through customs and some means of
transportation (again the internet doesn't help here). So the only thing
internet helps is faster searching and maybe paying for said creature. I doubt
this was the most difficult thing before the internet came around.

